# Almond Soda Bread



## Browser (Mar 28, 2017)

I recently bought a copy of Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet low carb cookbook. Lots of his recipes have less common and expensive ingredients but worth buying some of them. I tried his Almond Soda Bread as bread is one of the things I'm going to miss most.

60g. butter, melted.
175g. ground Almonds
30g. ground flaxseed. (I used brown linseed, grounded myself)
20g. coconut flour
5 large eggs, lightly beaten
1.5 tbsp. erythritol (sugar replacement)
1 tbsp. white wine vinegar
1.5 tsp. salt
1.5. tsp. bicarbonate of soda.

Basically mix all ingredients together in a food processor and bake in a 450g loaf tin  for 35 mins. at 180` C/ fan. 

Makes a small loaf of about ten slices at 2 carbs per slice.
Very tasty with a generous helping of butter.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 28, 2017)

Sounds very tasty, another recipe to add to my 'to do' list


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 28, 2017)

this topic was posted back in january : https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/tom-kerridge-almond-bread.64458/#post-677201
It makes quite an expensive loaf.
p.s. Posting published recipes is technically a breach of copyright


----------



## Browser (Mar 28, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> this topic was posted back in january : https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/tom-kerridge-almond-bread.64458/#post-677201
> It makes quite an expensive loaf.
> p.s. Posting published recipes is technically a breach of copyright



Oops. Better be more careful in future.


----------

